

A tool to present slides remotely - kalyanvarma
http://remoteslides.com

======
kalyanvarma
We built a tool to help people present slides remotely with ease. It's free to
use. I believe it solves a problem for many people. It would be great to get
feedback.

------
tedyoung
Can you clarify the problem that this solves? Is this to replace screen
sharing for presentations? If so, how is audio handled?

~~~
kalyanvarma
Yes, it is trying to replace screen sharing because usually the clarity with
screen sharing is pretty bad. We want people to continue to discuss with each
other skype, hangouts etc without having to worry about the pixelated screens
that they see with screenshare.

~~~
tedyoung
Thanks for clarifying the use case, I didn't understand that from looking at
the web site.

